# More of same room



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry pex guys, ya just cant compare...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldnt change a thing lol


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man, like going home proud of what i create..


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I see alot of copper jobs not look that good. Nice to see some pride. Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber/sc (Sep 16, 2011)

Look good


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Good looking pipe work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

C'mon you lazy bum. You telling me after all that you didn't have the time to get the drops centered in the holes of the ceiling? Jeez what a hack. :jester:

Seriously, that is beautiful craftsmanship. After seeing this, it'll be a cold day in hell before I post a pick of my copper work. :laughing: I better stick to the sewer pics.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good, it also looks like a tweekers wet dream.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The all-thread hanger going up at an angle on the left side of the next to last pic is a neat trick. Was that side supporting more weight?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if that was in pex it would saved the owner alot of money 

looks great though, def done by a pro


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

We usually install a couple a little lower than the manifold and heat then bend up at a 45 in addition to the ones thar come out straight to hold the weight of circs. Usually on copper piping we use the " B-line" and cushion clamps which have a plastic piece to prevent any contact with the copper, then on the trapeze hangers we stick mill wrap tape on it when we run out of clamps..


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mxz--700 said:


> Sorry pex guys, ya just cant compare...


Holy crap! Hours and hours of good clean fun! :laughing:


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

futz said:


> Holy crap! Hours and hours of good clean fun! :laughing:


 Love doing it. we try to get the customers that are willing to pay for a good job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Looks good, it also looks like a tweekers wet dream.


Yea... Here they stole the copper off the jobsite for the new Hartford CT Police Station... :laughing:

Nice looking work though... :thumbup:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet, looks great


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's nice to see you wipe down your joints. Excellent job, some of us know how hard it is to do this quality work!


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wondering, but is that getting insulated?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> Sorry pex guys, ya just cant compare...


That gives me a chubby ! 
Awesome work !


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Great job you did there!!! Those pex guys can't touch it!!! Did you have any help??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like they had a sell at the circ pump store


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice looking work. But let's get something straight. I'm not a pex guy. But if I want to survive in my market, my hand is forced. And I can make it look good. I've spent enough time around lead to kill a trillion lab rats. If I had my way, it would all be copper, and cast. But the powers that be want to rape the craftsmanship right out of our trade. It is nice to see good clean work, that still holds some of the spark of our craft. Nice job.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Nice looking work. But let's get something straight. I'm not a pex guy. But if I want to survive in my market, my hand is forced. And I can make it look good. I've spent enough time around lead to kill a trillion lab rats. If I had my way, it would all be copper, and cast. But the powers that be want to rape the craftsmanship right out of our trade. It is nice to see good clean work, that still holds some of the spark of our craft. Nice job.


 

Word.









Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm 130 PLUMBER and i approve this work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

SirAdrian said:


> Just wondering, but is that getting insulated?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


No way,no need . The heat is in the house so any loss in the pipes adds to the house...


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Nice looking work. But let's get something straight. I'm not a pex guy. But if I want to survive in my market, my hand is forced. And I can make it look good. I've spent enough time around lead to kill a trillion lab rats. If I had my way, it would all be copper, and cast. But the powers that be want to rape the craftsmanship right out of our trade. It is nice to see good clean work, that still holds some of the spark of our craft. Nice job.


Thanks, we still will not touch the stuff unless it is radiant. Thank God we only work for customers who do want this kind of work. Also the few builders we work for only want this and we are all busier than ever....(thank God)


----------

